# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  [Help Please] Repeating Photoshop Hexgrid

## Arkaidyn

Hey, I have been trying to make a fantasy map for my D&D world. I am using the 6 Mile Hex grid style, but with 3 tiers, each containing 6 hexes of the lower size (You can see what I am trying to do in the picture, that was a prety bad description).

I'm having trouble aligning the Hexes properly. Does anyone know how to make this a bit quicker, or know if someone else has made a similar grid that I could use?

Hex scale: 70x60 px = 1 Mile

*Click Here For Image*

----------


## Chick

Hello Arkaidyn, welcome to the Guild!!

What exactly is the problem you are having?   If you have the three different grids on three layers, you should be able to move each layer until the grid corners line up as you want.  Is that not working?

----------


## Arkaidyn

I can't get the hexes to repeat, Im not sure why either, because the center hex has everything aligned perfectly, but It goes badly when I try to make more of them. I was really just looking to know if someone knew how to make this into a pattern in photoshop so that I can just apply it as a layer style or something like that

----------


## Chick

Ah, into a pattern ....  just make a single layer image with the hex grid and transparency inside the hexes, then click on Edit, Define Pattern.

----------


## jkat718

If you want, there's a program called Hexographer that lets you make simple hexmaps easily. If you want detail, go ahead with this. If you just want something to be able to give to your players as a quick terrain guide check it out here: hexographer.com

----------

